
Ask HN: Feedback on our Impact Programming project - brennanc
We’re putting together a project and network to promote impact programming, which is programming software that has a beneficial impact on our society, culture and environment. You can find it at www.impactp.com.<p>We’re just starting it and with HN being the best place to ask techies, we were wondering if you would be able to check it out and give us some feedback about the project. Maybe some ideas on how we could encourage others to have a positive impact with their developing, and if you had any experience or stories of impact programming?<p>Cheers and thanks!
Brennan and Shahram
======
Studiosi
I would definitely join such a network (I am a professional developer), as I
think that programming can, and will, have a big impact in society.

The only thing I would make clearer in the webpage is what kind of a network
will be.

Are events going to happen in which some projects with such impact will be
presented and participation encouraged?

Are companies interested somehow in this concept?

If it is not focused on volunteering, how do professionals profit, or how
would they be encouraged to participate?

Overall it seems to be a good idea but I think it needs more definition.

~~~
seivazi
Thank you for your great Feedback and questions. It makes me think more what
will be the best way:. First encourage programmers or companies!

~~~
Studiosi
At the end, it has to be both sides.

~~~
seivazi
True!

------
1123581321
I don't quite understand, from your website, how impact programming is
different from regular programming. Do you mean volunteer? For non-profits?
For social benefit companies like Etsy? Code for America?

~~~
seivazi
Thanks. It doesn't need to be volunteer or non-profits. The main point for
programmer should be the type of project that has an impact. This will be the
main motivation for working along with other benefits.

------
mtmail
clickable URL: [http://www.impactp.com/](http://www.impactp.com/)

~~~
tersiag
Thanks for adding this

------
tersiag
It looks like a great idea, so how can I contribute?

~~~
brennanc
Thanks. We're looking for people and projects that we can work with and
highlight to promote impact programming!

